# All About Buchepalandra



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Very interesting. I will subscribe to this.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Most buces that I have tend to turn a lighter color when growing submerged. If I had to guess, it takes just around a month for the buces that I've collected to transition and grow 1-3 leaves depending on how long the rhizome is. More light of course will cause more photosynthesis and become a factor there too as well. Once the plant take off though, I've found some to grow faster than Anubias nana petite (rhizome growth wise) when the placement of the buce is right. Like right above the substrate where the plant can inject its roots directly into the substrate. The new growth on this brownie red is the new single leaf. Bright red. Also my Metallica looks pretty colorful without co2. I think if I had a fancy hot pink led light, I could be one of those dudes on YouTube lol 

I also found that the smaller type of buces are taking forever to show it's growth. Could be just because it's small that I don't really notice but I really haven't. Like this mini Catherineae. I've always broken up my clumps. I find that the scape seems to be off balance just letting a clump sit at the bottom. That's just me though.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't know what's considered slow growing in terms of Buces. I got my Brownie Blue almost 8 months ago, 2 inches rhizome. Now it's a big clump now with multiple rhizomes already. As you can see in the picture, it loves to shoot some flowers, There's probably like 5 - 6 flower spathe on it. It is under high light so it grow faster compare to my buces under shaded area. I must say CO2 influenced a lot to it's growth though it's not required. =)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Mike16T said:


> I don't know what's considered slow growing in terms of Buces. I got my Brownie Blue almost 8 months ago, 2 inches rhizome. Now it's a big clump now with multiple rhizomes already. As you can see in the picture, it loves to shoot some flowers, There's probably like 5 - 6 flower spathe on it. It is under high light so it grow faster compare to my buces under shaded area. I must say CO2 influenced a lot to it's growth though it's not required. =)


Yep, co2 / high light will do that for any plant. 

What's with the name of these Buces, it seems like every seller has a different name for the same plant.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

All the different names are a little annoying. Especially when the same plant can look different depending on the specifics of how it's grown. Makes you wonder how many new names come about from that.

Here's a pretty cool study someone linked a while ago showing the flower is the way to distinguish truly different species. still so similar though
http://www.aroid.org/gallery/wong/Schismatoglottideae%20of%20Borneo%20XXX%20%E2%80%93%20Bucephalandra%20-%20%5BWilldenowia%2044,%20DOI%20httpdx.doi.org10.3372wi.44.44201%5D%20-%20Wong%20%26%20Boyce%202014.pdf

I see buces as like 7 or 8 types: tiny leaves smooth, tiny leaves rippled, longer leaves rippled, teardrop, larger leaf, etc


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Not trying to steal someone else's link but someone shared it with me last time and I saved it. There's all the different names of buces that everyone's been talking about. Just go through the numbers until you get to the buce. https://translate.googleusercontent...page=1&usg=ALkJrhhEFjhCwere2kYdEQppoh66SW2TBQ

Bump:


Mike16T said:


> I don't know what's considered slow growing in terms of Buces. I got my Brownie Blue almost 8 months ago, 2 inches rhizome. Now it's a big clump now with multiple rhizomes already.


8 months is quite a long time. How are the leaves doing though? Are they infested with green spot algae? Are the tips of some older leaves showing signs of bba?


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Yep, co2 / high light will do that for any plant.
> 
> What's with the name of these Buces, it seems like every seller has a different name for the same plant.


Bucephalandra Brownie Blue.

Bump:


Krispyplants said:


> Not trying to steal someone else's link but someone shared it with me last time and I saved it. There's all the different names of buces that everyone's been talking about. Just go through the numbers until you get to the buce. https://translate.googleusercontent...page=1&usg=ALkJrhhEFjhCwere2kYdEQppoh66SW2TBQ
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 8 months is quite a long time. How are the leaves doing though? Are they infested with green spot algae? Are the tips of some older leaves showing signs of bba?


Uhm.. Not too much of algae I would say... Some of the old leaves turned is to yellowish red color. 

Forgot to mention, I'm only been running the CO2 for 5 months. Also, I trimmed the Buce already with that 8 months period.

Bump: I got a hold of this particular Buce 2 weeks ago.. 

http://bucephalandra.com/bucephalandra-species/bucephalandra-pink-martini/

Really small portion, trying to grow it in to a clump. Already seeing new leaves and it tends to grow slower than other Buce.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's some I having growing emersed. Small leaf sizes probably around 1/8"-1/4".


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have both buce and anubias in the same tank and have found the buce to be far more algae resistant. Very old anubias leaves get patches of algae, but the buce stays clean. I've found the mini varieties grow much slower than the other buces as well.


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

guys,

i just found out that Tom Barr have started a thread about buce in 2013.
I'll paste the link below.
and yes, he pushed it into the substrate. and yes it takes him 1.5 years to cover the whole aquarium.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/393633-70-gallon-bucephalandra-tank.html


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

About 3 months into it and my buce super red starting to turn pinkish. Long transition and time to get some color. I noticed first that the plant/s reverted green first, and now this. Under bright light, I hope these continues to color up.
super red

















sk


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Yet I have no idea why people compare Bucephalandra to Anubias.

Its not an easy plant to keep and its a black beard algae magnet. It takes no time to melt an entire clump with parameter change and end up with rhizome only buce. 
And the most weird part is leaves getting huge holes out of no where.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

@Akaliman didn't you have a journal? I cant find it! lovely plants btw


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Funken_A said:


> wouldn't black beard algae be a sign of another issue???
> 
> and what parameter change melted your buce. I'd be curious to know.. I have had PH up and down, CO2 control issues, fertilizing issues. Extra water changes and haven't seen any melting at all. I have Wavy Leaf, Red Mini and red cloud Buce and haven't shown any melt at all.. I did trim a leaf or 3 but I attribute that more to ferts not being right.
> 
> ...



If BBA is only on one of the buce clump in a tank not on any other plants including anubias petite, there is no other cause for that, Buce is weak and not able to keep up. This is a Low light tank (Planted 24/7 set medium settings), dosed with PPS-Pro.

Yup it was fine for couple of weeks or months. All the plants where submerged when I got them. By parameter change I meant this was thriving in the sellers tank and melted in my tank.

I dont have any recent image, but this clump is vanished like all gone, may be there is 4 leaves left. The melting was crazy fast.
http://imgur.com/i8SVpIk

There is another clump which survived but covered with BBA, I see new leaves growing out, will treat with H2O2 again.

Every tank have various growing conditions, I spreaded out these plants in 3 tanks including CO2 injected one to see how it responds. The one in my shrimp tank(5g) grows good, because I use RO water and dose fertilizers very mildly, under 9W CFL. The one in CO2 injected tank was doing good but not great.


----------



## LifesABichir (Nov 4, 2016)

I got some buce wavy green I believe. It was in vitro cup. Very small plants. I've had it floating in a net getting a bit of light from my 24/7. But the leaves are turning mushy and soft but not brown. Was it just grown emersed? Will it eventually put out new growth?


----------

